# African Driftwood Question



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello

I bought two pieces of "African Driftwood" from the pet store over a month ago and I have been soaking then outside in 5gl buckets since. I change the water once a week however, the water still comes out yellow/tan though it's lighter at this point. How long does it take for that yellow/tan color to stop showing? I wanted to boil them in a 16qt pot but I don't want that yellow/tan stuff to stick to my pot so I was thinking about boiling the water and just pooring it over the wood while it's in the bucket.

my question is, how long does it take for the wood to stop producing that stuff? and what can I do to speed up the process so I can put it in my tank?

thanks...now let me read some driftwood posts....huh I probally should have done that before making my post...I guess that's why I'm a newbie!


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

Tannins are what you are refering to.

How long for it to stop, that is a very good question  you can never really predict how long it will take. I have had Mopani wood in my tanks for years that still leach tannins. And that was after soaking the wood and boiling it.

What you plan on doing with adding boiling water is fine, but it could take days, weeks, months or worst case senerio years/never. The tannins are not harmful to fish, some find the tea color unsightly, I personally like it. 

But after a couple of years the tea color in my tank is not as bad. It is definitely a waiting game.

Good luck

RW


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

carbon in the filters can keep the tannins in the tank slightly at bay... the soaking/boiling is just to remove the worst of the tannins... it'll never stop leaching. It may get to a point where you don't notice it because the amount is so small, but it will never stop.


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

Frequent water changes will help keep the tannis from being really visable as well.


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

> Frequent water changes will help keep the tannis from being really visable as well.


+1 :thumb:

it should give you a roughly 5 days of clear water...  I do weekly 75-80% water changes on my 180g and by the end of the week, the water is light tea color again...but i do not mind the color..

RW


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok thanks for all the great input! I guess I will poor hot water on it this weekend and then just put it in the tank and go from there!


----------



## allgoodh (May 7, 2010)

was wondering baout this myself thanks guys


----------



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

I have the Mopani driftwood in two of my tanks. I soaked each piece in a bucket for 2-3 weeks prior to using them in aquariums. They still leach tannins but I really only notice the coloration when I am adding new fish to the tank by the drip acclimation method and see the water in the bucket.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

been boiling mine for like 2 weeks, and still large amounts of tanins.. idk if they ever stop hehe


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

tannis is still driving me crazy too... added some activated carbon to my filter to try and clear it up. seems to be working a little.


----------



## westcoastkid (May 24, 2010)

I've had mine in for 7 years and it's still leaching out. I don't think it'll ever stop.


----------



## mastertks (May 27, 2010)

tannins =(


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Mopani wood leeches more tanins for much longer than the more common malaysian driftwood found in pet stores. Which is why cichlid people love Mopani wood, the more tannins, the darker the water and the happier the cichlids. :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Now that is certainly putting a different spin on the darkside of tannins. Perhaps making lemonade due to having lemons? I really don't seek out tannins in picking wood but often find them.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, that assumes you are keeping real cichlids of course ... blackwater species from South America, West Africa, or South East Asia all are more likely to spawn for you with tannins in the water. Hence the use of leaves and driftwood, not only providing a natural type habitat, but also to add the tannins. Though some people use blackwater extract ... essentially tannins in a bottle.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

We've had a couple pieces of Mopani that were show-tank-able after just a week or two. Some bigger chunks took a mere two years. Totally depends on the individual piece.

This is a reason that it's nice to jump on stuff that's been pre-soaked.

Spring is a good time to buy a big muck bucket, put it near a garden hose and out in the sun, then just fill it and change it.... all summer long. :lol:

-Ryan


----------

